# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  DIR 615

## Lyudacha

Добрый день всем! Подскажите пожалуйста кто знает, есть роутер дир 615 он раздает инет, как можно выставить шейп что бы по вафле отдавало только 1мбит?

----------

